# Sleeping in the fetal position



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

I was reading in The Baby Book the other day, and Dr. Sears said that you should really discourage your toddler from sleeping in the fetal position, as he said it is really bad for them. He says "as the twig is bent, so grows the tree" applies to baby's legs, which is why you should discourage this position. My 18 month old sleeps in a modified version of the fetal position (or maybe it is still considered the fetal position???) He sleeps on his tummy, with his knees pulled up all the way, and then out to the side, so he looks like a little frog, and his bum is in the air. The difference between the fetal position that Dr. Sears has a picture of and my son is that my son does not sleep with his feet curled up under his bum, and his arms are usually tucked underneath his body.

Anyway, Dr. Sears goes as far to say that if you're child persists in sleeping in this position, to sew the legs of his/her pajamas together, which I would never do, as it does not seem like a very respectful thing to do. My son would freak out if he try to get into his usual position and couldn't because of his pajamas.

Is it really a big deal if he sleeps this way?


----------



## mrscunning14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, I generally like Dr. Sears, but this seems extreme. Isn't the fetal position the most common position of sleep for kids and adults alike?

My son sleeps all over the place--he actually used to sleep in a fetal position face down, with his butt up in the air. He has not had any issues with his legs at all.

Does he offer any real evidence that this is harmful? Did you try searching on the net?

I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh gosh, that does seem extreme. So much of what our kids want to do naturally is what is good for them; I can hardly imagine that a sleep position they naturally tend to could be that bad. Also, correct spinal curves develop directly as a result of crawling and walking - with movement and weight bearing. Unless a baby/child is bedridden long term, I have trouble believing sleep positions would affect their development.


----------

